# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Платные коммерческие apk - бесплатно! (2019)

## Doctor_RU

*СПИСОК* популярных платных и условно-бесплатных (с разблокированными Pro/Premium-функциями) программ, которыми пользуюсь сам и рекомендую другим!

*Обозначения:*

*Premium/Pro* - версия с разблокированными функциями, купленных через само приложение;
*Paid* - версия, купленная в сервисе Google Play.

It is original apks to Google Play Market!

*$* // Premium // Pro // Paid // NoADS // *€*

*** - Мой выбор. Рекомендую! :yes:
-----------
Ookla™ Speedtest [Premium] 4.2.4.47568 || скачать || a728c3fa8442e4e466288418d97330b8  ***

Acrobits™ Softphone Groundwire® [Paid] 5.2.6.1139167 || скачать || 490fe8d5e23c03d02aa6904dcd4c42236159a58d  ***
Zoiper™ IAX SIP VoIP® Softphone [Premium] 2.6.39.286 || скачать || dd5fdfdc1cf9b4bb4d7c634297eea5b4786e3604

VPN Master [Premium] 1.7.0.34 || скачать || c4b33d407a6a86c33b62ff17343c164688cdadc4  ***
Network Cell Info [Pro] 4.16.3.251 || скачать || 09ec2b4b714f9d9053dd8b83fdb79f92a9f85917

Textra SMS [Premium] 3.50.35090 || скачать || baf83253980effb281bd9b66c0b2dd5afe2e29c7  ***
QKSMS [Premium] 3.5.4.1189 || скачать || ca2e436c83dc425620ae2d35d87256ea956bc9fb
Сотовые операторы [Pro] 1.76.526 || скачать || 1928783f77f4b7168f8b7b1d4d1de13f987aaae1  ***

Kate Mobile [Pro] 52.1.445 || скачать || 0a88fee02f73d0fded2d11ef7126d5dddb304d86

µTorrent® Pro[Paid] 5.3.3.803 || скачать || a6723b2d6548d23b8cf723affbfbddbd72ef8659  *
BitTorrent® Pro [Paid] 5.3.3.1336 || скачать || 24f9937278e513acea88f09a996193b50ed64e27

----------

Docdik (09.12.2018), митя12 (24.11.2018)

----------


## Doctor_RU

Textra SMS [Pro] 3.51.35190 || скачать || a424aedc2458ae029e36c27ad372707c6a3ba4f5  ***

----------


## Doctor_RU

Ещё один интересный смс-клиент с множеством настроек. Минус лишь в том, что не полностью переведён на русский язык, но команда пишет, что работает над этим) Я сам, имхо, рекомендую TextraSMS, а встроенный в систему вообще отключить и заморозить.

chomp SMS 7.24.9072401 [Pro] || скачать || ce5a2ec38df3636fc98907d3f539a5d28b74ad28

----------


## Doctor_RU

Textra SMS 4.0.40093 [Pro] || скачать || 136e45fc4201751919c83f950003dc07da011669 *
Советские Военные Карты ПРО 5.1.3.97 [Paid] || скачать || f23490b528b41270041f1e3d7c559f46bd1e2478 * охх, крутая вещь!)

----------


## Doctor_RU

Textra SMS 4.0.40097 [Pro] || скачать || 3e1c6e78ee2c161aa4767cb9b4ad954786e1f1ee *

----------


## Doctor_RU

Textra SMS 4.1.40101 [Pro] || скачать || a2ccab5b693307d433e44c247d464623f00c2652 *

----------


## Doctor_RU

Ookla™ Speedtest [Premium] 4.2.5 build 48864 || скачать || 95f73e6207875fb36450af116a5aad25a5cd17cc *
Textra SMS 4.2.40291 [Pro] || скачать || 25fafadc41cc0b13ad80409447d673abac7a4805 *

----------


## Doctor_RU

Сотовые операторы Pro [Paid] 2.00.532 || скачать || 6ae5a6f84303bfe8e205efa97aa49c3bdf3de968 *

Textra SMS [Pro] 4.5.40501 || скачать || 740d32fffc3aa46df487658d924231157d6c99b4 *

----------


## Doctor_RU

Сотовые операторы Pro [Paid] 2.12.536 || скачать || e0945eab9462d4667970cbd9883351de4ad15122 *

Ookla™ Speedtest [Premium] 4.3.3.51120 ||  скачать || 7f52a4b31f0e75ea49e99ef92cc3ba596b3319f1 *
Ookla™ Speedtest [Premium] 3.2.44.38798 || скачать || 3a062ff388c7e01f2932301ae98da1aa6dd0afc5 * (последняя версия со "старым" интерфейсом)

Советские Военные Карты ПРО 5.5.3.102 [Paid] || скачать || b343ae76fffc88e1bb2baa94d596714dc2d28bd9 *

Textra SMS [Pro] 4.9.40901 || скачать || 4b637966cd0bab6763d5282777c6a946fce6da58 *
QKSMS [Premium] 3.6.3.193 || скачать || 1f0cb27b1a79af1d1a20cdc5e51130bafc3aa02f
chomp SMS [Pro] 8.4.9080401 || скачать || 15515564c47f75d82d7535bf74e04ba3455c6092

Acrobits™ Softphone Groundwire® [Paid] 5.2.9.1205747 || скачать || 1cf2d75f248b222902b5c74f9c0a2acbb86401da *

----------


## Doctor_RU

Acrobits ™ Softphone Groundwire ® [Paid] 5.11.1209152 ||

----------


## Doctor_RU

Acrobits™ Softphone Groundwire® [Paid] 5.11.1209152 || скачать || 3413df31796cd07c0c1b8f32f240f00f0f62e174 *
Acrobits™ Softphone Groundwire® [Paid] 4.8.717754 || скачать || 9f47a2a4f395cbf706f6099280137003d502ab03 ** (не новая, но суперстабильная версия самого лучшего VoIP-клиента! Push-уведомления, работа в фоне, энергопотребление, отображение баланса, аудиокодек G.729, видеокодек H.264 работают безукоризненно! Крайне рекомендую!)

Zoiper™ IAX SIP VoIP® Softphone Premium [Paid] 2.7.12.288 || скачать || 3dcc4c2f2043481484f9eb66ae68c6c3d9ada98d

µTorrent® Pro [Paid] 5.44.1630 || скачать || d022805e191c4e8e52747fc8dae5be30f5e5f543 *
BitTorrent® Pro [Paid] 5.44.1630 || скачать || 80c68a12998ae7b2dfd03cf6ffdbdf0979d5f392

Kate Mobile Pro [Paid] 52.3.447 ||  скачать || 8ef1f1f5a0a629c072677c7b23330e1337e644ac

----------


## Doctor_RU

Сотовые операторы Pro [Paid] 2.13.537 || скачать || 1248e00f8569a7a4a034ac552eb0c1640c979a3c *

Ookla™ Speedtest [Premium] 4.3.4.52368 || скачать || fcfd1bb3530e327ba7d19d9512add508c86d913c *

Acrobits™ Softphone Groundwire® [Paid] 5.2.12.1217986 || скачать || e072f1274ca046a66ebb30eb4fb83b71b90eba08 *

chomp SMS [Pro] 8.5.9080502 || скачать || 88311a285fa048c97d5311b2e3036505def85643

Kate Mobile [Pro] 52.3.1.450 || скачать || d78bcb8df4552550f2be7f1525f2e4432d3fca59

----------

pooh69 (23.05.2019)

----------


## Doctor_RU

Сотовые операторы Pro [Paid] 2.15.539 || скачать || 319e7d4e8782e69d69165eb18b026043424a59f3 *

Acrobits™ Softphone Groundwire® [Paid] 5.2.14.54640 || скачать || 94815ecf1a0c4a4ada15367d4bf00eac01578098 *

Ookla™ Speedtest [Premium] 4.4.5.54640 || скачать || aebe0f34877ce36c1789054693a7666b945adf1b *

Kate Mobile [Pro] 52.4.451 || скачать || 46665448c11437bccad4b61fdb96a04fc2e0be0a

Textra SMS [Pro] 4.11.41190 || скачать || 5feb89260f652fb7ff2c56e1577a5c695f2aaa02 *

chomp SMS [Pro] 8.8.9080801 || скачать || 961789b5c8a2708f3afb5bd4cd07e58fbbf89151 *

QKSMS [Premium] 3.6.4.1194 || скачать || 3dc8f14766a645c9ed55bb259aab16d5ae0d8c20

µTorrent® Pro [Paid] 5.5.2.1724 || скачать || f5c2328f42fce43b77df385092a8bb90c590190c

BitTorrent® Pro [Paid] 5.5.2.1724 || скачать || 412c0464220c4dd4a91b6c74b9859608b53f78e1

----------


## Doctor_RU

Acrobits™ Softphone Groundwire® [Paid] 5.2.15.1248850 || скачать || e84717a6dfca4876d47c52d6353239332f949a73 *

Textra SMS [Pro] 4.12.41290 || скачать || 8ad56e7b20c3b07ffc00720f8a299f07071d5ed3 *

BitTorrent® Pro [Paid] 5.5.3.1834 || скачать || 3a66c81bc073597cb667a9018546d4e3a0956b61

----------


## Doctor_RU

Сотовые операторы Pro [Paid] 2.16.540 || скачать || bceb25df9991dd96b33004537e8b029365a13f9f *

Textra SMS [Pro] 4.13.41301 || скачать || 4b1eba2533511d476793e4671198028be31e7b12 *

QKSMS [Premium] 3.6.6.196 || скачать || 771cdd078e75a375822a89ee96bd748203774a16

----------


## Doctor_RU

Сотовые операторы Pro [Paid] 2.17.541 || скачать || 834f08c577afb53779241f54f5d7d2da3505779a *

Ookla™ Speedtest [Premium] 4.4.13.56288 || скачать || 4d1aefc69f8ee55720f797f8fb573b3d75df38fe *

Kate Mobile [Pro] 53.452 || скачать || f99f1b58bc3499b44396b423f5ee86f2c2ca41aa

Textra SMS [Pro] 4.15.41592 || скачать || 599a57870f692dfb899338af560e74e31600c0d1 *

chomp SMS [Pro] 8.10.9081002 || скачать || f136fd7e0a08f8825ea8f57a78ad0c2f185f2c6e *

----------


## Doctor_RU

Сотовые операторы Pro [Paid] 2.18.542 || скачать || ff69b679203ece3252aa08733a0a4eff85085d7c *

Ookla™ Speedtest [Premium] 4.4.22.68472 || скачать || 13a08ed9c9fefcbe0b6644b1806e77ca89e409eb *

Acrobits™ Softphone Groundwire™ [Paid] 5.2.16.1302643 || скачать || 7598bb33fdccc8579dbc40924135cbf49aa0d592 *

Kate Mobile [Pro] 53.3.455 || скачать || ee7c8223465a0d096b6b3f04ebbc4aab72c79eeb

Wilysis™ Network Cell Info [Pro] 4.19.8.266 || скачать || 91af2606d974279b276cfb68b987a67ce4a94bf5 *

Textra SMS [Pro] 4.18.41890 || скачать || 928720c719f08b8ea982957de53880ad0b641d75 *

QKSMS [Premium] 3.7.1.2200 || скачать || 59afa0bbdd93b242f8e04bb48e7a99294d76c58d

----------


## Doctor_RU

Ookla™ Speedtest [Premium] 4.4.24.73152 || скачать || a01b3f8eccab31eeb9c0f902f616a315be4602d5 *

VPN Private [Pro] 1.1.1.15 || скачать || 5519bc3ab3515416688e0d31de47d4068e72caaf *

Kate Mobile [Pro] 54.0.454 || скачать || a19142317c4742619adfe510301f2d26b117bf0e

QKSMS [Premium] 3.7.3.2202 || скачать || a454cfe164ae26c98405837738389f17a0e13f83

uTorrent® Pro [Paid] 6.1.4.6420 || скачать || a3eb386deea20540487384bd0b795c23cde16d25

Bittorrent® Pro [Paid] 6.1.4.6420 || скачать || 9f4b586bbfbcae0f4ac78bde2a3b3e30f81f48da

----------


## Doctor_RU

Сотовые операторы Pro [Paid] 2.20.544 || скачать || 32eb13f6bb5cfa55bbc7f8ecbb7a3bda91e65e62 *

Ookla™ Speedtest [Premium] 4.4.26.77546 || скачать || ccaac7a298cf4f3a6d7f10c019b2bc1ba8b37cb4 *

Flud (Ads-free) [Paid] 1.7.1.2000083 || скачать || 33c0b16812c54238cc56ec32587bd561207ec83e *

Textra SMS [Pro] 4.20.42093 || скачать || 839f5c09efe757266d852cb8d88ed66b4f917405 *

QKSMS [Premium] 3.7.6.2205 || скачать || 437a4e269daa9b9ccc19a6a8591c549003641d3e

----------


## Doctor_RU

QKSMS [Premium] 3.7.8.2207 || скачать || a67f517d24027f803ceb9a66e6ab918eb10cb4d8
Kate Mobile [Pro] 54.1.457 || скачать || bfacab08a9895f495bbab80ef1ba68ee6a76bffb
Zoiper™ IAX SIP VoIP® Softphone [Premium] 2.9.19.301 || скачать || 3bee13cb44419984f55c34b7832ee09912b9ffcd

----------

a11ek (22.10.2020)

----------


## Doctor_RU

chomp SMS [Pro] 8.11.9081101 || скачать || 52b4832bcdc842b13bd66c74f5acf45264a55ffe *

----------


## santa1

Добрый день, Zoiper™ IAX SIP VoIP® Softphone [Premium] 2.9.19.301 || скачать || 3bee13cb44419984f55c34b7832ee09912b9ffcd не доступен для скачивания, обновите ссылку пожалуйста

----------


## adflaka

Тут все есть https://t.me/s/best_hacking_apk

----------

